# Moms of Many August



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

: Welcome







:


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello all!
I'm starting off the month with my 42nd birthday! Just got back from a week long vacation....too much driving with 5 kids squished in a minivan! Now mama needs a REAL vacation! Looking forward to my long weekend coming up this month with just the hubby and I in St. Thomas. Anyone been there? Any tips or suggestions?
It's been a very strange summer here, weather wise. I wonder if August will bring more of the same?
Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Here! Happy birthday, Thankfulforfive!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Happy BirthdayTHANKFULFORFIVE! Your holiday doesn't sound to restful to me!

We are having odd weather here too. Several times we have nipped to the shops on our bikes and had to stay out a bit longer than expected because the heavens have opened and we've had to wait for a dry spell to cycle home in.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Whoops! There was a new thread. I posted this on the other one. Sorry to be a downer.

I don't know if there's an August thread, but I wanted to let you all know that we did lose the baby. I'm having a bit of a rough time right this minute, but I did write out what happened here.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1118757
I hoped it would make me feel better, but not so much.

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. It's very kind of you all, and one positive thing I can say that came out of all this is that I really did feel uplifted and loved by all of my friends, but online and in real life.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

AM.

I'm fed up with rain. I have a backlog of washing from when I was ill and I can't get it dry


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

annettemarie ~ I'm so sorry mama.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

I am so sorry Annettemarie


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Anettemarie I am so sorry!


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

AM hugs to you and your family...


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

so sorry AM-


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

I hate grocery shopping; A woman rammed her cart into me not once but twice today







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

You and not your trolley? That's so rude.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
I hate grocery shopping; A woman rammed her cart into me not once but twice today







:

Oh I know. About a month ago we were going to Trader Joes. My 5 year old fell down in the parking lot in a handicap spot. As she was picking herself up some woman tried to fly into the spot and barely gave DD the time to get up off the ground and on the sidewalk.







:

Later we were in the store and we were on one side of the isle and another woman was on the other side. DD was walking between the carts and this same woman plowed her way between me an the other woman and nearly ran over DD again. I had to pull her out of the way.

As we were leaving she got in her car and sped off. It was then my 10 year old DD said, "That car doens't have a handicap sticker."







:








Happy August. I can't wait til fall!!!!!!!


----------



## faerierose (Jul 9, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss Anettemarie.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks, all. My family is coming home today. I can't wait to hold my little guy.

Church people keep calling. I've turned the phones off because I just can't deal right now.

This week I'll be playing catch up. The house went to hell in a handbasket over the last two months.

Hey, so far, so good on the over-the-door shoe rack!


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Anettemarie. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I can not believe that it is already August!







:


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

AM














:


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey ladies!!

I just found this thread







What constitutes many? I have 4 little ones and we're planning to have more.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yep, that'll do. I think the rules say three if you space them close enough together, otherwise four for entry. (with seriousness, there are no rules.)

I need an overthedoor shoe rack. If I see one more man's size 9 shoe lying in the middle of the floor I'm going to bludgeon someone to death with it. But I had my ultrasound today and with seriousness, this is the cutest fetus ever


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

August already? Really?

So, I'm almost done getting licensed to do the childcare that I'm already doing. I've been wanting to have the license as a CYA measure, so I'm glad it's coming along.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

That is happy scan news









I am wading through happy children's mess making which is tiresome as is Frida going over to our neighbour's house and playing in his garden without telling me she has gone there. When Amelia was little we had a piece of trellis across the gap at the end of our garden and that kept her in. Frida would climb anything like that though for sure.

Back then there weren't so many kids in our close though and now Frida has little friends in two houses. If they are out in the front gardens I can hear them even if I can't see them but then all of a sudden I realise I can't hear them and have to go like an idiot and look for her in a neighbours house not knowing if she is there or not.

Fortunately this little lad's mum appears at the end of our garden looking from him at least once a day so I'm not the only crappy parent.


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

I've been thinking about you annettemarie, and am very sorry to learn of your loss. Wishing you love and comfort.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thank you.

Everyone is home and it's really rather overwhelming. DH had a meeting tonight that was unavoidable--they have to hire a new preschool aide and the interviews were tonight. So Michael is spending the night at a friend's and a youth group girl came over to look after the other three. I'm hiding upstairs. I need to look up ambien and see if I'm comfortable taking it when Daniel will nurse in the morning.

It's really hard for me to accept help, so if nothing else, this has been a real lesson in gracefully accepting help from others.

Orangefoot, I highly doubt you're a crappy parent. When DH was in seminary it was a bit like that, with all the kids visiting each other's homes.

And flapjack, I'm so glad you had a good ultrasound. The thought of the cutest fetus ever keeps making me smile!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey, does anyone know how Mags is doing with the twins? Did I miss anything? Last I saw she was given the go ahead for them to be born and was just waiting for them to get with the program.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, I've been curious about those twins as well...no doubt she's just busy one way or another.

Are you finding out what you are having Helen??

And oh boy, my oldest disappeared *all the time*! He still does but now he's older so it doesn't scare the begeezus out of me like it did when he was small. We'd find him in our neighbors houses, only there were no children that lived there- he'd just go in and help himself to cookies from the cupboard! He has boundary issues, literally


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Kind of. I didn't want to know, everyone else did, so we took a look once they were all in the room and saw... a foot







It looks like baby wants it to be a surprise.

Magstphil is still pregnant- I see her around from time to time on another board, and she's still gestating miserably. And hotly. And stickily. And is generally very fed up.

Orangefoot







We have kids next door now (a bit older and younger than Skye respectively) and it's nice.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

We consume too much food and its only increasing....

8 kids... 2 adults...

Breakfast... 2 boxes of cereal today (honey nut cheerios and capt'n crunch).. 1 gal milk 1/2 gal OJ
Lunch 5 cans spaghetto's, celery and carrots and Peanut butter 1 bottle juice (kids only ate)
PM snack popcorn - 3 bags microwave
Dinner 8 grilled cheese sandwiches 2 turkey sandwiches(adults) 2 heads of broccoli, 1 head of cauliflower, 1 bag of carrots, 1 bottle ranch. (veggie tray) Applesauce and yougart (4 each)

bedtime snack.... raisins & cheerios "mix", 1 bottle juice

Today was an 'off' day and we had 'quick' meals.

Tomorrow I have tuna salad planned for lunch... breakfast will be a mirror image of today... im at a loss for dinner and snacks... Tomorrow we have grapes to eat to that will come into play too...

** i know we complain about the mass quanity of food we go thru but 2 of our kids had digestive issues and were on formula and pediasure for extended periods... My 3 yr old is finally tolerating food







, I think she is making up for lost time LOL


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh yeah it's August







Sorry I have been MIA. Subbing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Hey, does anyone know how Mags is doing with the twins? Did I miss anything? Last I saw she was given the go ahead for them to be born and was just waiting for them to get with the program.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Magstphil is still pregnant- I see her around from time to time on another board, and she's still gestating miserably. And hotly. And stickily. And is generally very fed up.

Pretty much! I'm very much done but apparently the babies didn't get the memo.

Now we are really starting to stress about having five. How in the world are we going to manage church for one. Any pointers on managing a 5, 3, 2 and newborns at church?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
Now we are really starting to stress about having five. How in the world are we going to manage church for one. Any pointers on managing a 5, 3, 2 and newborns at church?

Don't go?









Sorry.. no real tips. Although the church I was dropped off at a child had a nursery and then another area for preschoolers.


----------



## MommyKelly (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 

Now we are really starting to stress about having five. How in the world are we going to manage church for one. Any pointers on managing a 5, 3, 2 and newborns at church?


We have special bags for the kids that are just for Church. Toys that they see on Sunday, books, coloring books, special crayons, and special snacks.

It has seemed to work over the years. I rotate stuff every few months to change it up.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyKelly* 
We have special bags for the kids that are just for Church. Toys that they see on Sunday, books, coloring books, special crayons, and special snacks.

It has seemed to work over the years. I rotate stuff every few months to change it up.

That is a good idea...we used to do something similar when my DSC were smaller. The bags had things that they only saw during church...so it kept it fun and interesting. You could also get fabric bags and let them decorate them with fabric paint so they are extra special.

I'm having a hard time keeping up with all the *stuff*...my DSDs are both very crafty/creative and their room looks like a tornado went through it at the end of the day! I want them to be creative but they don't seem to get the whole clean-up-after-yourself-thing.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't really grasp the fact that it's august already. We're getting a baby this month!
That just really struck me now, as I'm catching up with the fact that it is august.
Also means though, that we have to go back from our vacation real soon. Our flight is next week. And I don't want to!
But we're getting a baby, so I do anyway.
Yeah, I can't make up my mind.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Pixie, where have you been on vacation?? I love how you say "we are getting a baby this month"! It's like a present!







That's always how I felt too.

I just went to visit my 3 week old nephew today...my SIL is tired, but she's still so very happy. All you lucky ducks who are getting babies!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

mataji4, we're in my hometown, in Oz!







(West Australia.)
I love being back home. We've been here for 4.5 weeks now, and one week in Bali too (for a wedding). It's been wonderful, amazing, magic!
For all of us.
Only downside, whatsoever, being that our child with SN is sick now, pneumonia on both sides and in bad shape.

And we really kinda are getting this baby as a gift, she's a emergency care foster baby. I'm so excited! I might even get to be in on the birth, the birth mother has really taken a liking to me and said she might like to have me there, I think I'm like one of the few friendly faces she's meet in some time, poor girl. I'm going to get the baby only minutes after birth anyway, so.
Only talking about it makes me almost jump in joy!
(And yes, it is sad for the mother, and I feel deeply for her, but the best thing for this baby is to not be with her. That's just how it is sometimes in this job.)


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I hope your little girl gets better fast, pixie, and that the new baby's born healthy and OK and everyone's life turns out to have a nice smooth path. I know that I did my growing up because I had Alex- I hope that it's the same for this poor lass.







I'm glad you're there to give the little one a home.

Annie, there's a lot of art blogs around that comment on how hard it is to be creative in a mess- they might help your DSDs?


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Hiya Ladies!

We really enjoyed our vacation last month. Went to the San Juan Islands again this year. So much fun.

AM~ I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm really going to miss you around the DDC. Take good care of yourself, mama.

And in other US news, our landlady called today flipping out about how she can't keep up on her mortgage payments, and needs us out so she can give the house back to the bank.







So now, we're scrambling to find something else.

And a local lady contacted me, looks like my first doula client. I'm excited about that. She's a knitter too, so we're planning to get together tomorrow at our LYS to drool over some yarn for baby things. I'm really looking forward to that, should be a fun way to get to know each other.

Kat


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
And in other US news, our landlady called today flipping out about how she can't keep up on her mortgage payments, and needs us out so she can give the house back to the bank.







So now, we're scrambling to find something else.


I don't get this. This happened to my brother as well. (although the bank had already took over and he got a couple months free rent becuase they bank didn't want to deal with it.) What DO these landlords do with the rent money you pay them??







:


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I hope your little girl gets better fast, pixie, and that the new baby's born healthy and OK and everyone's life turns out to have a nice smooth path. I know that I did my growing up because I had Alex- I hope that it's the same for this poor lass.







I'm glad you're there to give the little one a home.

Thank you, I think we hit the rock bottom in her disease last night, so I really hope she'll get better now.

And I hope the baby is born healthy too, though I don't believe she will be. But I'm glad she's coming to us too, I know she'll get a good start in life.
Alex, is that a child of yours? Or a grownup who meant a lot to you as a kid?


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
Hiya Ladies!

We really enjoyed our vacation last month. Went to the San Juan Islands again this year. So much fun.

AM~ I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm really going to miss you around the DDC. Take good care of yourself, mama.

And in other US news, our landlady called today flipping out about how she can't keep up on her mortgage payments, and needs us out so she can give the house back to the bank.







So now, we're scrambling to find something else.

And a local lady contacted me, looks like my first doula client. I'm excited about that. She's a knitter too, so we're planning to get together tomorrow at our LYS to drool over some yarn for baby things. I'm really looking forward to that, should be a fun way to get to know each other.

Kat

i'm so sorry to here that. we are facing the same thing. and i'm trying not to freak out- our rent is $700/mnth for 3 brs and we get a real good deal. most rents here for 3 brs are around 1100/mnth! so we're trying to figure out where the extra money will come from. As for what our landlord does w/the money- he juggles between different properties!







: i believe he should put the money from our rent to the mortage here but he's in charge!









pixie- sending healing vibes to your lo.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Babies are here!







:







:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Congrats Maggie! Happy Babymoon!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
Babies are here!







:







:

It's about time! I have been wanting to announce this for you since yesterday!


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

: yay!!!!

So happy for you!


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

That's great news, Mags. Enjoy those sweeties!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, that was quick news Maggie after just hanging out the other day. Amazing how that happens!

Sorry Kat about having to move...why does that always happen to pregnant women?! At least you aren't 8 months pregnant like I was when that happened to me years ago. I was hysterical for days after they told us!! But it worked out for the best really as we ended up buying our first little house. And yay for the doula client!! That's exciting! I'm having my cards printed up now by a friend, so I'm going down that road. Though now that I've been reading and thinking birth intensely again, I'm just wanting to go back to homebirth midwifery!







or have a baby









I just went through all kids drawers to dig out things they'd grown out of but that were still sitting in their drawers...and to see what they were short on for the fall. Now I have to go through stuff in the garage before I hit up the used kids store and goodwill! We got six bags of hand me downs today from a friend with good taste in quality clothes, so that was fun!! Tons of shoes (hooray!) and something for everyone. Love it!

Karan (my 10 1/2 yr old son and oldest child) is going off this weekend to a Boys to Men training (no, not the band!)...hanging out hiking in the woods with 15 other boys and 30 men, talking about being men I guess. When he gets back he'll help his dad split a downstairs room into two so he will get his own room (sort of like a big closet!). We all sleep upstairs so it feels like he's leaving the nursery! He's taking it all very seriously. And he's working this summer for friends doing yard work, so he's feeling very mature. That is, until he is playing Harry Potter in the backyard with his brother or makes random farting noises that he doesn't even realize he's making. Then the maturity sort of fades...


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
Hiya Ladies!

We really enjoyed our vacation last month. Went to the San Juan Islands again this year. So much fun.

AM~ I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm really going to miss you around the DDC. Take good care of yourself, mama.

And in other US news, our landlady called today flipping out about how she can't keep up on her mortgage payments, and needs us out so she can give the house back to the bank.







So now, we're scrambling to find something else.

And a local lady contacted me, looks like my first doula client. I'm excited about that. She's a knitter too, so we're planning to get together tomorrow at our LYS to drool over some yarn for baby things. I'm really looking forward to that, should be a fun way to get to know each other.

Kat

Yay for knitting pregnant mamas who want to pay you for doulaing but WTF on the house? Is that even legal, forcing you out?

Congratulations Maggie! Do they have names?


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Yay, congrats Maggie!


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
Babies are here!







:







:

Congratulations Maggie!!














Welcome sweet baby girls!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
Though now that I've been reading and thinking birth intensely again, I'm just wanting to go back to homebirth midwifery! ...

Yup. I was meeting a complete dead-end as far as finding a local midwife to apprentice with, so I figured I'd take the skills I've learned and work as a monitrice/doula so I'm at least doing something close to fulfilling my dreams. If you were closer, I'd invite you to my birth. I need an extra set of hands.

"Is that even legal, forcing you out?" Well, I suppose if we wanted to force the issue, we could just not leave and if she stopped paying the mortgage, the bank isn't going to force us out immediately. It's not like anything is selling right now. I wonder if we could just pay the bank rent instead? Who knows. I think our landlady is a bit of a space cadet anyway. Though I probably shouldn't say that, I think her daughter is occasionally on here.









Kat


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

So is anyone else a solo/single mom of many? I find myself unexpectedly without my husband, and it will very likely be long-term, and I must say the chaos and the work is doubled, at the very least, without him, and I'm working and in school too, and I'm frankly about to lose my mind.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok sorry for the quick update. I was just trying to get to everybody.

The girls got here on Tuesday the 4th. Birdie Bree was born at 10:51 pm weighing in at 5.12 and 18 inches. Poppy Peregrin came 2 minutes after her at 6.1 and 18 inches. They are doing great! We are so thankful to have them and have them at nice sizes and home, etc. Birdie is a piggy and eats so much but we can hardly keep Poppy awake long enough to eat. That's getting frustrating so if anyone has any pointers. Both are pooing and peeing just fine though so hopefully that stays the same.

I just wanted to come back with a better update. As soon as I am able to get half way decent pictures uploaded (our camera is craptacular right now) I will come over and share.








:


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Oh I know. About a month ago we were going to Trader Joes. My 5 year old fell down in the parking lot in a handicap spot. As she was picking herself up some woman tried to fly into the spot and barely gave DD the time to get up off the ground and on the sidewalk.







:

Later we were in the store and we were on one side of the isle and another woman was on the other side. DD was walking between the carts and this same woman plowed her way between me an the other woman and nearly ran over DD again. I had to pull her out of the way.

As we were leaving she got in her car and sped off. It was then my 10 year old DD said, "That car doens't have a handicap sticker."







:








Happy August. I can't wait til fall!!!!!!!

Reminds me of the time an old lady in a motorized wheelchair at the store nearly ran over dd then glared at HER for it! I never wanted to push someone out of a wheelchair until that moment!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecstaticmama24* 
Hey ladies!!

I just found this thread







What constitutes many? I have 4 little ones and we're planning to have more.

Four counts, there are several of us around here with four!! Though, on here, I feel like I barely have any (compared to irl where I am the one with SO many, lol!!)


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh gosh, Maggie, they have such cute names! Glad they are so healthy and all is well. The keeping the baby awake to nurse problem is pretty common with newborns, especially when they are a bit early. Just keep trying! Undress her, take her outside, tickle her toes- some mean mothers use ice on their feet to wake them up!

Gosh, Kat, if your labors weren't so short I would love to come there for your birth! And with the weather at that time, I'd be sure to miss it don't you think??


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Look what I found today, pics of Maggies girls!
They are beautiful! And I love those names.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Congratulations Maggie! Your girls are just scrumptious.







:


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Beautiful babies! Congratulations on them!


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
So is anyone else a solo/single mom of many? I find myself unexpectedly without my husband, and it will very likely be long-term, and I must say the chaos and the work is doubled, at the very least, without him, and I'm working and in school too, and I'm frankly about to lose my mind.

My DH has been gone for work reasons and while its not ideal it can be done. I have a strong group of friends and support though. I dont WOH or go to school. I do run a small inhome daycare.......There are times when DH has been gone that I miss him and other times I'm thankful for the break. Sometimes I just need that distance - i feel horrible saying that but its the honest truth.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

This is not the kind of distance that is needed. This is the horrible kind that has torn my family into pieces and left me to try to pick it up and carry on life for my kids. I worked 60 hours last week because we are on the verge of everything falling apart.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Lydia. Hugs to you. I can't imagine what's going on but it's obviously awful. Hug your kids often- loving them will give you strength. I hope you have family/friends to support you.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Lydia, I'm so sorry. Whatever you're going through sounds extremely difficult.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

s Lydia. Did you move to Portland? I hope things work out.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I hope it gets better, soon.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope things work out.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
Hello all!
I'm starting off the month with my 42nd birthday! Just got back from a week long vacation....too much driving with 5 kids squished in a minivan! Now mama needs a REAL vacation! Looking forward to my long weekend coming up this month with just the hubby and I in St. Thomas. Anyone been there? Any tips or suggestions?
It's been a very strange summer here, weather wise. I wonder if August will bring more of the same?
Hope you all are doing well!

Just got back ourselves from a holiday with four kids squished in a minivan....it definitely made me think long and hard about whether we want a fifth LOL


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Bizarrely, we had orangefoot and her DDs over today and the house didn't seem as crowded as it does with just my 4. Maybe we can do this 5 thing after all.

Oh, and orangefoot, Skye spent 4 hours talking about how much she misses your girls and she wants them to come for a sleepover







: How does a 3yo even know about sleepovers?


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

oooooh, we almost concieved a fifth last night but dh chickened out. i told him i wouldn't resent him so i'm not. probably wise for many reasons but we're teachers (I teach in home preschool) so there's just this two month window each year when conception is feasible for our lives. but i'm thinking next year i won't let it go by...

yeah, vacations in mini vans with kids just isn't my favorite kind of holiday! i was hoping dh and i could sneak away for a couple days this summer but it's almost over already! agh!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Oh, and orangefoot, Skye spent 4 hours talking about how much she misses your girls and she wants them to come for a sleepover







: How does a 3yo even know about sleepovers?

TV? Or from Amelia herself.







: She is mad for sleepovers because she heard about them on tv and had one with a friend over Easter. She is a very bad sleepover guest though because she doesn't go to sleep til late......

Lydia


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Ah. That would be it... in that case, I might have to wait until I'm older and can stay up later at night









Mataji







There's always tonight


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

So hello there! Helen advised I drop in and seek some good advice from you mommas here.

We've (finally) got custody of DSD and DSS and now I'm going from a toddler and "the kids of summer" to a toddler and getting 2 kids ready for school everyday. Woo! DH and I both WOHM and I'm really just dropping in for organizational tips. I grew up in a big family (2nd of 8) so having them here feels more familiar to me, except that now I'm really the go-to-grownup! The two oldest girls don't live with us anymore, though we have had times when all of them (pre-baby) did.

Anyways, hello all!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

So - jumping in without having read anything. Is a mom of four a "mom of many"? I tend to think of "moms of many" as having about 8 kids...but some days, it feels as if I do.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

StormBride 4 is good! Jump in! Welcome to TeenyToona too.

Welcoming is all I can do just now; I have no organisational tips at all. My house is tip most of the time, my boys go off to school on their own before I get out of bed and dd is home educated so we don't have to get out to school.

Others will have tips though because there are some very good organised mamas here


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

: Congrats Maggie







:

I love the names Birdie & Poppy


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Lydia


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Stormbride, 4 can be many- depends on the kids, IMO.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

In general, always think of 4 as "many", though four for me is very few!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
In general, always think of 4 as "many", though four for me is very few!









Show-off


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
So hello there! Helen advised I drop in and seek some good advice from you mommas here.

We've (finally) got custody of DSD and DSS and now I'm going from a toddler and "the kids of summer" to a toddler and getting 2 kids ready for school everyday. Woo! DH and I both WOHM and I'm really just dropping in for organizational tips. I grew up in a big family (2nd of 8) so having them here feels more familiar to me, except that now I'm really the go-to-grownup! The two oldest girls don't live with us anymore, though we have had times when all of them (pre-baby) did.

Anyways, hello all!

Get yourself ready before you get the kids up...it makes a world of difference. For me, that means I get up at 5 AM when the kids are home...it's tough but I HATE rushing around in the morning. Also, I pack as much of the kids' lunches as I can the night before so in the morning, all I need to do is make their sandwiches and they are ready. Make a checklist. My DH started this last school year and it was SUPER helpful, especially for the 8 yr old. It has this sort of stuff on it:

-make bed
-brush teeth and hair
-pick out clothes (the night before)
-get dressed
-eat breakfast
-put on shoes and socks

This way if we found a kid wandering around in the morning, we could just say "what still needs to be done on your list" instead of quizzing them to find out what still needed to be done. EARLY bedtimes...gives you time to get stuff accomplished at night and makes for less grumpy risers.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Stormbride, 4 can be many- depends on the kids, IMO.

hmmm...my sister once told me that she'd rather have her 3 (she had 4, but she meant her 3 little ones) than my 1 (I had 2, but she meant dd1, as ds1 was about 11 or 12 at that point) because dd1 was so sensitive and volatile. DS2 has been a much bigger handful than dd1 ever was.

So...I guess I'm in.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
So hello there! Helen advised I drop in and seek some good advice from you mommas here.

We've (finally) got custody of DSD and DSS and now I'm going from a toddler and "the kids of summer" to a toddler and getting 2 kids ready for school everyday. Woo! DH and I both WOHM and I'm really just dropping in for organizational tips. I grew up in a big family (2nd of 8) so having them here feels more familiar to me, except that now I'm really the go-to-grownup! The two oldest girls don't live with us anymore, though we have had times when all of them (pre-baby) did.

Anyways, hello all!

Have them pick out clothes the day before and pack their backpacks, and then you/them make as much of their lunch as possible the night before.
Get up and get ready before the kids. Then get them up to do their thing.
We eat and brush teeth in pj's, because then they can't mess up their clothes so they have to change. And have a routine, so they know what to do. A PP mentioned a list, might be helpful.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Have them pick out clothes the day before and pack their backpacks, and then you/them make as much of their lunch as possible the night before.
Get up and get ready before the kids. Then get them up to do their thing.
We eat and brush teeth in pj's, because then they can't mess up their clothes so they have to change. And have a routine, so they know what to do. A PP mentioned a list, might be helpful.

I think getting up and getting ready before I get the kids up might be what I need to do if we ever want to be on time and have more than an apple or banana in the car for breakfast. But I SO hate getting up in the morning. I think school should be in the afternoon.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Anyone got recommendations on what we should be looking for in a new car? Our gear box just died


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Commiserations







Can you get a reconditioned gear box? We got one supplied and fitted on the Citroen for about £700.

Maybe next time go for an automatic? Gear boxes on big trucks get a lot of wear.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Broken cars are yucky!!

Is it possible to unwean? I think we just did that.

We're super busy building a room for our oldest...while dh is mudding and such, I am canning pickles and strawberry jam. Tomorrow it's my turn- painting! NOT a quiet, calm, unbusy life here!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Anyone got recommendations on what we should be looking for in a new car? Our gear box just died









Gliding back doors, that automatically opens if you push the button. (There's even a button on the key chain.)
I love that about the car we sometimes borrow (Peugeot 807). And LATCH to install car seats. And AC, but I guess every car has that now. And no lap belts, but again, that's rare these days.
And enough room. (Duh.







)


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

We're trying to decide whether to go for another old banger or to commit to a finance deal: which would make it impossible for me to go back to university next year.

Orangefoot, the car has had some problems with electrics recently as well- the new gearbox would be half the car's value


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

That was about half the value of the Citroen too but we couldn't find a newer car that only cost £700!

I like our leather, air con and the light coloured interior. Oh I sound like a 'woman'! The car goes as well which is good.

We know a family with a new-ish Chrysler Voyager that is an amazing beast (with a gliding door) but it is huge. This is her second one and the old one lasted about 8 years.

Other friends have a Toyota Previa which has gone on and on and on but I think the older versions might not have enough diagonal belts for 7. The newer version is all slidey on both sides I think.

Yet another friend with 4 has a VW Transporter which she bought about 8 years ago from the M4 Van Centre which is down your way. It might be worth having a look at what they've got on offer or reading the very small print on any of the scrappage schemes


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I like the very small print (6,500 off a new Sharan), don't like the concept of debt. The mortgage is sucking our soul to start with







We're looking at a Fiat Ulysse off ebay to get us through the next few months- it's newer than the Sharan, has FSH, slidy doors and so on. They've been offered £900 in part exchange, but would be happier with cash.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I was tempted to a Ulysse when we were looking then some money fell in our lap and the Honda called to me!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds promising, then. I'm really hoping...it's getting used for commuting (Cirencester to Swindon and back several times a week) at the moment as well as schoolruns, has done long drives no hassle. PLEASE let this work







:


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

We have a new, little baby girl!







:


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
We have a new, little baby girl!







:


CONGRATS!!







:


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Congratulations Pixiekisses.







: I hope everything went smoothly.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
We have a new, little baby girl!







:


congrats....


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, guys!
The little one is about 6 pounds and in the NICU with o2 and a feeding tube, she's not well, but will be. She's actually sleeping on me in a wrap atm.








Earlier today was two of the kids first day of 1st grade so I took them while my dear was here with the baby. Birthmom wants us to name her, so we're thinking about that (not prepared for it).


----------



## MrsSurplus (Dec 30, 2005)

Congratulations Pixie Kisses!

We told our kids, today, that we are expecting and it didn't go well with the 14yo daughter. It didn't go well with her the last time either - although she loves her little brother and sister. It didn't go well with her older sister when she was 16 and we announced that we were expecting. I think it's mostly a combination of the age and gender...but I know she is also embarassed by the size of our family. Anyone else experience anything similar?


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Congratulations Mrs Surplus! How are you feeling yourself? Well, I hope.

My ds1 is 16 and raises his eyebrows if we mention having a fifth child.

Partly he thinks that we don't have the space in the house for another and partly his little sisters are very loud and he can't imagine having another small person shouting the place down. I also think he isn't keen on the though of us doing 'it' to make another baby in the first place.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

:







: Congrats pixiekisses








:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsSurplus* 

We told our kids, today, that we are expecting and it didn't go well with the 14yo daughter. It didn't go well with her the last time either - although she loves her little brother and sister. It didn't go well with her older sister when she was 16 and we announced that we were expecting. I think it's mostly a combination of the age and gender...but I know she is also embarassed by the size of our family. Anyone else experience anything similar?

Yes!! When I told my teens that I was expecting last year they had the same reaction as your kids, once B was born they fell in love and it turned out ok.

We recently told them were once again expecting and having twins and they took it rather well, maybe they have become used to added sibs.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

You didn't tell US you were having twins







Congratulations!

Sorry Mrs Surplus, I think that's par for the course. Telling my boys about the newbie turned into a discussion about contraception and abortion because they wanted to know what could be done to stop having babies







:

Orangefoot, my understanding is that parents are not allowed to have sex. Younger siblings must only come from the stork. Or something.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Frida thinks they come from a babyshop. When I told her that they didn't she said "So when will your belly grow big and a baby pop out then?" As if it were inevitable.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, baltic_ballet and Mrs Surplus!
And ya know, if there's two groups of ppl in the world that do not have sex, it's parents, and kids. Just how it is, isn't it.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Pixie, have come up with a name yet? BTW Please call me Sam









Thanks Helen, we only found out we're having twins recently and I've been to busy (running after seven kids) to announce it here.

It's just really hit me: we're going to be parents to *NINE* children




























:


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

Our dcs tell us no more but when we announced last year about lo they were happy. I also know what you're talking about w/them felling embrassed about the size of our family- they don't know anyone else w/more than 3 kids and I think it makes them feel like a freaky show to others. We don't even mention to them that were thinking of one more in 2 years. Their reactions would not go well and they'd want to be part of the decussion about it- like its up for debate. But they all love having the babes when they are here- dd15 even likes to brag that she's got 11 sibs (not all by me- about 1/2 thru her dad- even thou she never sees or talks to them).

My baby (oldest dd15) will be 16 next week- time flies soo fast! She still feels like she's about 5 (how I think of her) to me.

That is a really speacial thing getting to name the babe! Good luck picking something. BM must know how great you are. Glad to here she's doing ok. And congrats!

School starting- mine start back over the course of the next 2 wks. DS14 goes next thur, and the rest over the course of the following week. DD15 is doing online high school this year so she isn't really going back- but it'll be nice to have her here in case I need to be gone when youngers get home from school. DS4 will be going to HI-5 this year (public preschool/ kindergarten readiness for olders that'll start K the next fall) I am soo excited for this. He's high needs and gets so bored here w/o the others to play with. Now he'll go to school too and I'll get some time w/babe alone! I've always dreamed of homeschooling and w/dd doing online its kind of like a trial to see if i can do it. If it goes well I think I'll try dd7 the following year and slowly add others on - like ds4 the year after that. i really like the dc to do kindergarten so they get the basics of reading- something I don't know how to even begin with.

Ok long winded today. I haven't posted much anywhere lately because of a headache that won't stay gone!







:


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnieA* 
Get yourself ready before you get the kids up...it makes a world of difference. For me, that means I get up at 5 AM when the kids are home...it's tough but I HATE rushing around in the morning. Also, I pack as much of the kids' lunches as I can the night before so in the morning, all I need to do is make their sandwiches and they are ready. Make a checklist. My DH started this last school year and it was SUPER helpful, especially for the 8 yr old. It has this sort of stuff on it:

-make bed
-brush teeth and hair
-pick out clothes (the night before)
-get dressed
-eat breakfast
-put on shoes and socks

This way if we found a kid wandering around in the morning, we could just say "what still needs to be done on your list" instead of quizzing them to find out what still needed to be done. EARLY bedtimes...gives you time to get stuff accomplished at night and makes for less grumpy risers.

Oh, I like the list idea. I'm big on lists. I already wake up before everyone (I have to get up at 4:30 to get my workout in before I leave for work), so that's not a biggie. Definitely will be having the kids go to bed earlier, they're sluggish risers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Have them pick out clothes the day before and pack their backpacks, and then you/them make as much of their lunch as possible the night before.
Get up and get ready before the kids. Then get them up to do their thing.
We eat and brush teeth in pj's, because then they can't mess up their clothes so they have to change. And have a routine, so they know what to do. A PP mentioned a list, might be helpful.

Yeah, I think we might do the lunches the night before. DH and I tend to be "do it in the am" folks, but these two have more of their momma's anti-morningness than we do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsSurplus* 
Congratulations Pixie Kisses!

We told our kids, today, that we are expecting and it didn't go well with the 14yo daughter. It didn't go well with her the last time either - although she loves her little brother and sister. It didn't go well with her older sister when she was 16 and we announced that we were expecting. I think it's mostly a combination of the age and gender...but I know she is also embarassed by the size of our family. Anyone else experience anything similar?

Well, I can't say from the mom point of view, but I distinctly remember when our parents told us that number 8 was coming. It was like dead quiet. I think we were all just dumbfounded. Especially my older sister and I, we were so done running around after toddlers and from sticking ourselves with diaper pins. heh. That said, she (the youngest) is quite well-loved. She was the perfect fit, making us a total of 4 girls 4 boys. And not only that, she could be my twin if it weren't for her blond hair and 11 years my junior. They might gripe now, but it's amazing being an adult with a ton of siblings. I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
My ds1 is 16 and raises his eyebrows if we mention having a fifth child.

Partly he thinks that we don't have the space in the house for another and partly his little sisters are very loud and he can't imagine having another small person shouting the place down. I also think he isn't keen on the though of us doing 'it' to make another baby in the first place.









DS1 was very...off while I was pregnant with dd2, but he just adores her now. I think he's really glad we're done, though. If I went for as many kids as some of you, I'm pretty sure he'd move out the day he graduated.









I think he's mostly worried about space, though.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Pixie, have come up with a name yet? BTW Please call me Sam









Thanks Helen, we only found out we're having twins recently and I've been to busy (running after seven kids) to announce it here.

It's just really hit me: we're going to be parents to *NINE* children




























:









Congrats...







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:
We are thinking about trying for #9.... Im not convinced yet....


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow Sam, a double surprise then?! That's exciting! I often wonder if people had more kids, if twins would be more common. It's also one of the reasons that I'll wait a bit more before another...the "what if it were twins?" question is different for me, would affect my ability to work with baby, etc. How does the news sit with you?? I LOVE other people having twins









Congratulations Surplus! Yeah, my oldest is only 10 but makes comments about "not another one" anytime any of the others suggest another baby. We just built him his own room though so now he can avoid the chaos if he so chooses...he's not in it and helpful like my daughter.

Congrats Pixie! So is she a foster or are you planning to adopt her?? What an honor to name the baby and what a fun surprise to do so!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
Congrats...







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:
We are thinking about trying for #9.... Im not convinced yet....










Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
Wow Sam, a double surprise then?! That's exciting! I often wonder if people had more kids, if twins would be more common. It's also one of the reasons that I'll wait a bit more before another...the "what if it were twins?" question is different for me, would affect my ability to work with baby, etc. How does the news sit with you?? I LOVE other people having twins









It was a huge surprise when they found two heartbeats. My grandmother was a twin but sadly her sister died at birth. After 7 singletons we didn't think we would end up with twins. I am not so worried about my ability but rather how do I stretch myself between all the kids to give the time they need with me.

next year we are going to have 8 children in the house, one in her final year of school so space is becoming a bit of an issue.

Now looking into buying a triplet stroller to get all these babies around


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Pixie, have come up with a name yet? BTW Please call me Sam









Allrighty, nice ta meet ya, Sam! And no, we haven't. It kinda struck us out of the blue, we thought birthmom would name her, that's kinda the norm.
Very fun to think about it, but I really am kinda clueless as to how we are going to do it yet. We want to honour birthmom in the name too, and give her two names. At the same time, I'm thinking that we don't know where she is ending up yet, and she should maybe not have a very special name like we would give her if we were keeping her. Not like a top ten name anyway, but just not something ppl will go "what?!" over.
I've been doing kangaroo care like 24/7 almost since she came, doing it atm., so lots of time to think about it, but nothing genious have struck me yet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
It's just really hit me: we're going to be parents to *NINE* children




























:









Amazing huh! I don't know that feeling, but I know the feeling of 7. It's quite extraordinary. And maybe 8 next year, or the year after.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
Congrats Pixie! So is she a foster or are you planning to adopt her?? What an honor to name the baby and what a fun surprise to do so!

Thanks! She's a foster/emergency care. We aren't keeping her, sadly. But there are a lot of reasons, and it's for the best of her and us actually, so we have to do that. We are keeping her at least 3-6 months or so, until they can find a adoptive family. She might be hard to place.
Very much an honour to name her, yes! It's a fun thing to think about these days, I'm doing that a lot. But, like I said over here, I'm not sure what yet. Or, we aren't sure.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Is everyone ok?


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

omg i'm great! i'm visiting my mom in boulder...my sister is here too. just Bjorn is with me and it's fun to have just him. we've been out salsa dancing, to dinner, the pool, and have had a babysitter come a couple times. mom likes to spoil us when we're here b/c it's not very often. it's her bday tomorrow, the first since her husband died in february. so it's good to be here- a real mixed bag of emotions, but good.

it's the end of summer- i assume there's a lot of busyness and travel going on. and some kids have started school already! glad we don't til after labor day.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My husband and I are getting divorced so I'm now solo mom to many. But in a strange way things are easier without him here. So yeah, if I'm not around much you guys might understand.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, Lydia.







We're here if you need to talk or vent.

I was on vacation. In a way, it was good to get away for two weeks after losing the baby. But now that I'm home, I'm feeling sad. I think part of it is, the flowers all died while we were gone (I should have known they would and cleaned out the vases before we left). Also, I came home to a huge freaking bill from the hospital. I swear, it cost me more to lose this baby than to have the last one at home! Thank goodness for insurance, although it's still going to be about $750. And then we're still getting cards and stuff from people who are sorry we lost the baby. It's just hard. I know it's supposed to be hard, but it seemed so easy when we were away.

Sorry for being depressing.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Lydia and Annette









My thoughts are with you both...


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Lydia, I'll be thinking of you and I'm sorry things have turned out this way.

Annette, I can't believe that people think it is OK to send bills to mothers who have lost babies.

Mataji4 - That sounds like a great weekend!

We had an unexpectedly nice afternoon yesterday wandering around Henley-on-Thames eating ice-creams and looking in posh shops!

On Friday I borrowed a garden shredder from a friend to shred all the lilac prunings that have been on our driveway for about a month.

I had done almost all of it and filled a big rubbish bin with chippings and the thing jammed







: I followed the instructions for unjamming but couldn't get anything out and it wouldn't start up again at all.

I rang the service centre and they said they could fix it and it would be fine. Next week!

I could kick myself for so many reasons.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I am madly in love with my life. I never imagined how much joy I could experience just having the weight lifted from my shoulders of being in an unhappy marriage. This last month has been incredibly eye-opening. I get asked a lot lately "How do you do it?" and my only answer is "With joy. Every moment."


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
My husband and I are getting divorced so I'm now solo mom to many. But in a strange way things are easier without him here.

I only had one child when I got divorced, but I do know what you mean. Lief was so much easier when I stopped dragging the dead weight of all that stress.

Quote:

So yeah, if I'm not around much you guys might understand.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I am madly in love with my life. I never imagined how much joy I could experience just having the weight lifted from my shoulders of being in an unhappy marriage.

It was a relief for me too and being several thousand miles away from him helped! Life before my divorce was mentally exhausting and being free of all that was great.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

to Annette and Lydia.

After a good week with my mom, got a migraine this morning and flew while it was fading with toddler. yuck. then had to re-integrate into home feeling post migraine. more yuck. hubby doesn't seem to glad that i'm home!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Lydia and anettemarie,







s.

We're fine, our new baby came home yesterday! It's so much easier. And bc of our SN child we are used to stuff like IV's/o2/meds etc. so we can handle it. She's not well yet, but doing a lot better.
And our 1st graders are loving school, so that's good. And even our 6th grader was happy to be back with his friends.
Our 3.5 yo. started daycare yesterday too, was there for a few hours with dad. He loved it and was happy to be back with his friends, and didn't really care that dad was there at all. Today he said bye as soon as he got in there, and dad took a little walk while he was there playing, but kiddo didn't want to go when dad returned way too early. He said that tomorrow he wanted to be there all alone and dad could come get him when the others were going home.
Our big girl isn't starting school until september 1st. (Medical school, uni, 3rd year.)

I've been really nauseated the last few days, and I really have no idea why. And headaches. Even migraine. (I was really dreading it turning in to clusters, but it didn't.)
I'm feeling better atm., except being dead tired, and I've taken a nap earlier today too. I just shouldn't be this tired.
My dear is home now too bc of the baby, and it's going to be wonderful to have some alone time during the day with just the baby and the two of us!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My divorce papers are all filled out. I'm going to serve him tomorrow. He said he won't contest it or ask for custody or anything. I'm almost there.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Hi all!

I hope it all goes smoothly for you & your family, Lydia.

And Annette, I've been thinking about you. Hope you continue to heal and feel better.

We're still looking for a house. I HATE having things up in the air, argh! Though we've got two promising places to look at in the next couple of days. I guess I should just go ahead and start packing, though it's hard mentally not knowing where we are going.

And I'm 16 weeks today. I wish I would just go ahead and start looking pregnant instead of fat.







Still no luck with finding a midwife. Even just to have someone to check in with during the pregnancy. So I guess I'm on my own again.

We've started up with homeschooling again. Alder's reading seems to have really improved. It's nice that he seems to have discovered how fun reading can be instead of a chore. He's been reading the Magic Treehouse books and likes them but is interested in reading something longer. I'm trying to steer him towards Harry Potter or something like that, but he wants to read Twilight! Ha!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
My divorce papers are all filled out. I'm going to serve him tomorrow. He said he won't contest it or ask for custody or anything. I'm almost there.









It must be hard for you. I hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I am madly in love with my life. I never imagined how much joy I could experience just having the weight lifted from my shoulders of being in an unhappy marriage. This last month has been incredibly eye-opening. I get asked a lot lately "How do you do it?" and my only answer is "With joy. Every moment."

I am so happy to see this. You go, Lydia!







:

Annette~


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Today is one of those days where I am feeling really nuts for having 5 kids.







:


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

I think the kids are getting sick.... Im not ready for a round of sickness... ugh....


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

I just want to cry....My 6 yr old has a DOUBLE ear infection, and 2 of my 3 yr olds have streph.... I NEED A HUG....


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sending everyone big hugs...


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Sod hugs, I have chocolate. Salted caramel milk puddles, and there's some dark with chilli and orange for the vegans.







:

It's 11.15 on payday. So far today, we've spent 1 hour on the phone to insurance companies sorting out the insurance for DH's sexy new bike (it is. It REALLY is. It's a kawasaki ninja. Rawr) and 2 hours trying to find his debit card before he could ring the insurance company. And now I have to go and buy school shoes and school uniforms


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Update on my family

We are in chaos at the moment:

DC1 has flown the coup and we hardly hear from him unless he wants a loan of money.
DC2 is stressed about school; he's in year 12 and wants to study teaching next year at uni.
DC3 come home with a piercing in her lip, we later found out she skipped school and went into the city to get it done and she's now not talking to me as I made her take it out.
DC4 having friend trouble, the usual one girl said something about another and my dd got caught in the middle.
DC5 is a quiet kid who gets a bit lost in the tussle of family life, in a large family where who ever is loudest gets herd, I think he can get lost in the shuffle.
DC6 is going to see the specialist next week about getting grommets in her ears as she keeps getting nasty ear infections. She loves kindergarten and has a crush on a little boy in her class which is really cute.
DC7 is delightful and the least trouble of all the kids. She's very good at going with the flow, though i ma not sure how t tell her next year she's going to have to share my boobs and she will be at the back of the cue

ME: I am enjoying being back at work; I am only going to be there til the end of the year then next year I'll have the twins

DH is spending long hours at work so we are not seeing much of him.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
I just want to cry....My 6 yr old has a DOUBLE ear infection, and 2 of my 3 yr olds have streph.... I NEED A HUG....
















:


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Sod hugs, I have chocolate. Salted caramel milk puddles, and there's some dark with chilli and orange for the vegans.







:

Oh, gimme some of that dark!







:

1growingsprout,







and I hope they all feel better soon.

Life is good here, wonderful and lovely kids, fantastic partner, new, brilliant coffee machine (rancilio silvia), friday, nice weather, happy, sleeping baby, quiet and calm in the house, all is bliss.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Update on my family

We are in chaos at the moment:

DC1 has flown the coup and we hardly hear from him unless he wants a loan of money..

I can commiserate with this one! DS1 calls me last week, asking for money...quit his job when school started(Jr. in college), now his car is messed up and needs $$$$! He has been saying all summer that he couldn't take time off work to come visit us, and then----what do I see on his Facebook?----pictures of him vacationing in Vermont!!! Hmmmm? Priorities, I guess. Really doesn't make me wanna send money, though!
I just keep trying to remember what I was like at that age....

My two high schoolers are doing great at their first week in school. Busy with sports, and pep-rallys and such. Fun times for them. DS2 just got his driving permit, so he's driving me everywhere and doing quite well. DD1 is a Freshman Cheerleader, so, we are seeing what this will be like!

DD2 is still navigating the waters of Middle school girl drama. and DD3 is my spunky, little, chatty, bundle of energy!

Hubby is my mellow-man...loving us all and keeping us grounded while he works diligently and keeps food on the table! He's really getting impatient(in a cute, teasing way) about us getting preggers again....doesn't think we are "doing it enough" HA!

Me, CD 23 and looking for signs of pregnancy...hoping it happens soon.

We had some new neighbors move in a few houses down with 3 little girls, the youngest one just a couple months younger than DD3...she's also a SAHM, but I'm thinking it's just not gonna be as exciting as I'd hoped. Do any of you find it odd to put your 3-4 year olds in preschool ALL DAY long, 3 days a week?

Hugs to all of us who need them this week! Stay sane, Mamas---tomorrow is another day!


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi all- hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm mom to three- ds1 7, ds2 5 and dd 2 and baby #4 due at the end of October. The one thing that has been in my mind since finding out about #4 is a bit of dread about nursing. I've been able to successfully (and happily) bf all of my kids, but for some reason, the thought of nursing another one seems, well, a bit dreadful. I think part of it is having to be on someone else's schedule when it's already hard enough for me to get showered, everyone dressed, fed and schooled (we hs) that to have that routine be constantly up in the air depending on when the new babe is hungry just has me wanting to give up already! I don't want to feel this way, and I would never not breastfeed unless there was a serious medical emergent reason not to, but was wondering if anyone ever felt a bit of dread? I'm sure once I hold him and nurse him for the first time these feelings will disappear, but I guess I'm just wondering how I'm going to do it all?!


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
I just want to cry....My 6 yr old has a DOUBLE ear infection, and 2 of my 3 yr olds have streph.... I NEED A HUG....

I have more streph to offer up if anyone would like some... add the 6 yr old and one of the 2 yr old to the mix.... this means my 6 yr old is REALLY REALLY cranky







:







:







:


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Oh I know. About a month ago we were going to Trader Joes. My 5 year old fell down in the parking lot in a handicap spot. As she was picking herself up some woman tried to fly into the spot and barely gave DD the time to get up off the ground and on the sidewalk.







:

Later we were in the store and we were on one side of the isle and another woman was on the other side. DD was walking between the carts and this same woman plowed her way between me an the other woman and nearly ran over DD again. I had to pull her out of the way.

As we were leaving she got in her car and sped off. It was then my 10 year old DD said, "That car doens't have a handicap sticker."







:








Happy August. I can't wait til fall!!!!!!!

i remember when my dd chloe was about 2 1/2 some woman barged straight past her in tescos and knocked her over and then had the front to start yelling at chloe







:


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
I can commiserate with this one! DS1 calls me last week, asking for money...quit his job when school started(Jr. in college), now his car is messed up and needs $$$$! He has been saying all summer that he couldn't take time off work to come visit us, and then----what do I see on his Facebook?----pictures of him vacationing in Vermont!!! Hmmmm? Priorities, I guess. Really doesn't make me wanna send money, though!
I just keep trying to remember what I was like at that age....

I know my son is studying full time and working part time so money is tight, I occasionally buy some fruit, vegies and general groceries and take around to him so I know he's eating ok.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
We had some new neighbors move in a few houses down with 3 little girls, the youngest one just a couple months younger than DD3...she's also a SAHM, but I'm thinking it's just not gonna be as exciting as I'd hoped. Do any of you find it odd to put your 3-4 year olds in preschool ALL DAY long, 3 days a week?

Yes that seams strange to me too as do non-working mums who send their kids to a long day child care centre all day, everyday when they are at home.

Update: DC3 is talking to me again







: Turns out her friend who also got her lip pierced at the same time got a nasty infection and DC3 is glad it's not her - MOTHER'S REALLY DO KNOW WHAT'S BEST


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
We had some new neighbors move in a few houses down with 3 little girls, the youngest one just a couple months younger than DD3...she's also a SAHM, but I'm thinking it's just not gonna be as exciting as I'd hoped. Do any of you find it odd to put your 3-4 year olds in preschool ALL DAY long, 3 days a week?

I'm sometimes home all alone, I think I was last year at the end of summer, for a few weeks actually.
While I sent the kids to daycare/school every day, from 9 am. to 3 pm. usually.
I have a severe SN kid, very sick, that is why I have to stay home. Sometimes though, she is actually well enough to go to school! (Daycare last year.) And it's not like I'm not doing anything if she's there, there are tons of paperwork and phone calls, and follow-ups etc. to do re. to her SN. Even though I'm alone.
So, it happens. I guess I'm weird then.
(We also do emergency care for babies, so atm. I have a newborn, otherwise, I'd be home alone now too.)


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I edited this for length. I love my kid's preschool, but not half as much as she does







For some 3yo's, I think a short session can be absolutely the right thing.


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

well i think im officialy a Mom of Many now, i had my 5th baby two weeks ago today. she is a little sweetie. Henrietta-Rose Jeri Rebecca Marie. she is a nosy sleeper, a great nurser, and super cute to boot.
the bigger ones love her to bits and always want to hug and kiss her, even when she is trying to eat!
im bloody nackered, what with nursing all day, and not sleeping very well at night due to nosy sleeper and trying to get back into swing of running the house.
roll on back to school, only another week and half so, i have 3 in school this year, 2 full time, 1 half days.

Kiz


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

: Congrats Kiz







: Henrietta-Rose is a gorgeous name







:


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

:Congratulations Kiz!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Okay, how do you all go camping?? Or do you just not? I just got back from the third frustrating camping experience this summer...four nights of dust, freezing nights, campfire ash everywhere, and more dust. My youngest was a cranky mess and always getting hurt- turns out he's getting two molars. The oldest disappeared one morning and turns out he'd crossed the highway and gone over to a gravel pit to collect empty shells. great.

We were in your neck of the woods, Kat, at Crescent Creek near all those mountain lakes. It was cold and rained on us one day so I took all the girls and my little one to the High Desert Museum. Better than boating around in the rain!!

Today I am feeling crazy for having lots of kids too, Maggie!! I'm feeling sorry for my husband that I thought I could handle this, that I could be good at it. I don't know if my kids are normal, or out of control which is how it seems, but it feels like I'm just constantly nagging them about one thing or another... towels on the bathroom floor, shut the door behind you, sit while you eat, and with your utensils please, not your hands!, go to bed!!, etc...maybe it's just the end of summer and we have no routine in the summer and it will all feel better once school starts. But then I'll be sad because they'll hardly be home! I'm feeling a little







: at the moment. And maybe a little depressed too.

My dh seems so very sad at the realization that I'm just not that into dirty camping, like I'm just not the adventurous woman he married. Especially on my period with no bathroom!!!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
Okay, how do you all go camping?? Or do you just not? I just got back from the third frustrating camping experience this summer...four nights of dust, freezing nights, campfire ash everywhere, and more dust. My youngest was a cranky mess and always getting hurt- turns out he's getting two molars. The oldest disappeared one morning and turns out he'd crossed the highway and gone over to a gravel pit to collect empty shells. great.


We love camping, but the organising that has to go into it drives me nuts as it's usually me who gets stuck with the preparations. We have a particular campground we go to with a toilet/shower block that's near the beach. I always make and freeze meals like bolognaise sauce that are easy to prepare for dinner and we take a gas camp stove to cook on. We have take three tents, 2 x two man tents which the four older kids sleep in and one big tent for the rest of us.

It always rains when we go camping so we either go for a drive to see the surrounding areas or we make sure to take lots of card and board games with us.

I've give in to the fact that if you go camping you are going to have sand and dirt in every nook and cranny of your belongings and yourself.

Edited to add: last time we went camping we tool a small plastic dustpan and broom which was great for brushing the kids feet off before they stepped into the tent and for doing a quick sweep of the interior of the tent.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

We're saving for a caravan, and Jeremy Clarkson be damned


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats, Kiz!

And we don't camp. Nobody can get me to go camping. (We really can't bc of our one severe SN child either.) However, my dear can take our oldest boy, or the two oldest boys, and go camping and they have a blast.
When we're on vacation, we are in hotels or apartments. (Or like this summer in Oz, a big house.) Or cabins that are well kept and of course have running water, electricity and a proper bathroom and kitchen.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

We missed our opportunity to camp this summer...had it all planned, then my Gma passed away---so off we went to a funeral instead. We hadn't been since #5 has been born, so almost two years now. We also take two tents. One is a large 2-room tent, the other is a 2-man. Yea, it's dirty and uncomfortable, and wet and smelly....but we love it!

Welcome to Henrietta-Rose!







:


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Congratulations, Kiz!

This:

Quote:

the bigger ones love her to bits and always want to hug and kiss her, even when she is trying to eat!
is _very_ familiar right now!


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks all,

as for camping, never been, would like to, but will wait till kids are a bit older and out of diapers i think. whihc will be a while, as yet again, i have 2 in diapers, lol, 2 nurslings too, its strange, i have found that i am getting touched out really fast and can only really bear to nurse DD2 once or twice a day and give her a bottle/cup of expressed milk too, i am so glad i agreed to test a breastpump, joy of joys it works for me. i can actually let down for this pump where as i never have been able to do that for anyother pump. and im getting LOADS of milk out. for instance, i had super painfully full right side and expressed off it as Henri was having no more and i was so not up for holding a wriggling, boob patting, sticky handed toddler, within 5 mins i scored 8oz, swapped adn had a rest and ended up with a whopping 10oz my biggest haul yet. today i got back from a day out, Henri had had her fill and i was so sore, so out it came, a impressive 8oz, then henri woke up wanting more, so on she went and on the pump went too and i got an extra oz too. this is all from a mummy who in the past managed 1oz MAX. that 8oz i got to day became a sippy of hot chocolate for DD2, so glad i can do that for her thought as she doesnt react well to cows milk and doesnt like soy milk.

wow that was a whole load of ramble about nothing there, lol.

Kiz


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Congrats KIZ !!!

We do not camp.... we do the hilton....









but really with my group its been a long time since we've had a family vacation and I dont see one in the near future. DH and I have discussed taking a couple kids to vegas again with one of us, its a 5 hr drive(depending on traffic at hoover dam) and rooms are cheap etc... but I'm really not in the mood Y/K.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, as for camping, dh and I used to go quite a bit before the kids. I pretty much refuse to go now. Honestly, I _used_ to be that adventurous woman who loved hiking and camping. We had great time on the AT and in the Smoky Mountains. Now with the kids, I know I'll just be a cranky mess, so I don't even try. Dh takes the kids sometimes, just hikes out the door, up the butte & camps with the two oldest, and sometimes Cedar.

Sometimes I think my kids must be out of control too. Though my dh tells me that he thinks most of the time it's just me & I'm too uptight.







That's when I know it's time for some ME time, and I go away for a couple of hours. Then I tend to feel a bit better. Especially if they clean while I am gone.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for that Kat. I guess I'm feeling like there is something wrong with me if I can't enjoy camping. I used to, but now I'm in a bad mood for one reason or another the whole time. I guess I didn't want to be changed negatively b/c of having a family, and I consider the inability to camp happily negative. So it's bumming me out. But also good to know other moms just don't do it and that's acceptable. Next time I'll say "you go and have a great time!"









My dh says the same thing...the kids are just kids like all kids...and other moms aren't as angry or uptight as often as I am.

Today we went school supply shopping and that worked out. Kids were mostly pleasant company and now littlest teether is napping and all is quiet while I pay bills and sneak on the computer~ ssh! don't tell!


----------

